# 107 Animal Crossing Facts that YOU Should Know!



## nicholasfung (Oct 5, 2015)

Don't know if a lot of you avid AC players saw this yet, but me and my girlfriend spent a lot of time making this video for The Leaderboard.

I work at Frederator. Please like if you like the video! 

107 Animal Crossing Facts that YOU Should Know!


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 5, 2015)

I watched it! super cool! I learned quite a few things and enjoyed seeing facts about all since gamecube and before since I started with that game!

also jealous that this is your job hahaha


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 5, 2015)

Pretty nice!


----------



## nicholasfung (Oct 5, 2015)

toadsworthy said:


> I watched it! super cool! I learned quite a few things and enjoyed seeing facts about all since gamecube and before since I started with that game!
> 
> also jealous that this is your job hahaha



Haha aw thank you!


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 5, 2015)

Awsome loved it. Learned a lot and really ejoyed it overall. I hope you make make more videos like this. You have a great job


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 5, 2015)

That's some good facts you got there, and some mechanics I didn't know about in NL either. I never knew Blanca greeting you on your first day when you start a new town on April 1st. Seem's really interesting to find out for myself.


----------



## Locket (Oct 5, 2015)

Blanca does *not* meet you on the train on April 1st. I just tried this, and Rover still met me.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 5, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> Blanca does *not* meet you on the train on April 1st. I just tried this, and Rover still met me.


That's just want Blanca *wants* you to think! Hehe.


----------



## Locket (Oct 5, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> That's just want Blanca *wants* you to think! Hehe.



He *does* meet you in the plaza though.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 5, 2015)

Aithycou said:


> He *does* meet you in the plaza though.


Don't you remember that he teleports?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Oct 10, 2015)

That was a very informative video. o:
I learned a lot! Thanks for making that! <3


----------



## Sona (Oct 10, 2015)

I literally just watched this like last week LOL
I liked it *^*


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Oct 11, 2015)

You don't get the silver shovel from entering the Reset Center in Animal Crossing e+, but you do get it from entering the Reset Center in City Folk. Haven't built in New Leaf yet however, so I don't know about that. Also, Sprocket's back in HHD. Well, maybe as a DLC like Louie, but we do know images of his character icon exist.


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 12, 2015)

Super cool! I feel so nerdy for knowing so many of these facts xD


----------



## almyki (Oct 13, 2015)

Wow, this was actually really interesting and fun to watch.  I loved the Isabelle fact the most, I think!  I never even realized her name was anything but a really cute name, hahaha.

Thank you for sharing~

Ali


----------



## Chris01 (Oct 14, 2015)

that is quite an extensive list but I knew about alot of them for a long time!


----------



## lars708 (Oct 14, 2015)

I actually saw it on my recommended videos a few days ago. I liked it even though i knew everything lmao


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 16, 2015)

I'm not sure about the "fact" where you said Salmon are the only fish who can be found in the river and the ocean. Shouldn't that be the Sea Bass?


----------



## creamyy (Oct 16, 2015)

Literally watched this today as soon as I came home since it was in my recommended. Even though I knew about most of these it was very enjoyable to watch.


----------



## axo (Oct 16, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> I'm not sure about the "fact" where you said Salmon are the only fish who can be found in the river and the ocean. Shouldn't that be the Sea Bass?



I assume you're talking about the sea bass that can be caught in the ocean and the black bass that can be caught in the river? They are two different fish and salmon can be caught in river or ocean.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 17, 2015)

chees4mees said:


> I assume you're talking about the sea bass that can be caught in the ocean and the black bass that can be caught in the river? They are two different fish and salmon can be caught in river or ocean.



Yeah, I probably did get them mixed up. I've never seen a salmon in the river, but that doesn't mean they aren't there.


----------

